# Gewässerkarte selber erstellen. Wie?



## Xantenangler (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
habe als technische Grundlage ein Lowrance HDS-5 mit
Structur Scan Modul. Jetzt wollte ich eine Tiefenkarte von
unserem Vereinsgewässer erstellen. Wie kann ich das machen ?
Gibt es die Dr. Depth Software noch? Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten? 
Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## Xantenangler (1. August 2013)

*AW: Gewässerkarte selber erstellen. Wie?*

Keiner der helfen kann?


----------



## Seewolf 01 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Gewässerkarte selber erstellen. Wie?*

siehe hier mal nach: http://forum.in-touch-with-adventure.de/index.php?sid=b4d2e7b1290e5a200a81baf99fef31e1


----------

